# Zipper Face



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

I posted these pics in different topic but i also wanted to give credit to the vid i got the idea from on youtube. I looked at many and there are alot of great ones, but this girl i think was one of the better although she is a bit scattered and babbles, but it worked for me. I also saw at one of the halloween stores a zipper kit but i like a real zipper because you can make it open up a bit so there is more depth. I also couldnt get back to my skin tone, which is what i wanted, so makeup wound up being grayish/white. Heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0RZOfFvWG0
and heres my pics again


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

ur blood & gore looks amazing! gr8 job

amk


----------

